# what is the differnce??????



## sangha (Dec 29, 2012)

what is the diffrence between

high flyers -

tiplers-

tumblers-

rollers-


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

*High flyers*- the name basically says it. The pigeons fly at high altitudes and are barely visible 
*Tipplers*- have very good stamina and are used for very long races
*Tumblers*- these birds tumble when they when to lose altitude 
*Rollers*- these birds are similar to tumblers but they roll to lose altitude


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

*High Flyers* will fly very high and appear as specks in the sky.
*Tipplers* will also fly high and are bred to stay above loft for extended periods in a kit. (small group).
*Tumblers *will tumble over a few times when flying or in some cases from the ground. Many breeds of tumblers no longer tumble at all.
*Rollers* perform a roll backwards, and should look like a spinning ball when rolling properly.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Agree with Meldrew, dragoons.izzy - Tipplers can home from 100 miles which is incredibly short in racing terms, They are NOT race birds.

Parlor rollers literally roll along the ground and do not fly.

Some high flying breeds fly as a kit ( group ) some fly solo.
Tipplers do fly high but are bred for endurance and teh ability to rake or butterfly which is where they ride the wind currents loosing altitude slowly and saving energy, they go up and down, On a good day they can catch up drafts and gain altitude while using little or no energy.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

high flyers - Meant for the highest altitude. Serbian high flyers go as far up as 1500meters in the sky.

tipplers- Meant for endurance flight,not distance.Flying results of up to 22 hours (non-stop) have been reported

tumblers- Meant for a backflip in the air,usually led by a drop with wings up in the air.

rollers- Meant for multiple backflips in the air,unlike the tumblers,rollers commit rapid somersaults that can descend them up to 40 feet down. Parlor rollers however are a flightless breed that roll on the ground, with some reported to have rolled up to 100 feet.


----------

